# cab air con



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

can anyone recommend a firm that will service my cab air con? 
i think it needs regasing,preferserable in west mids
thanks dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Can't help with an air con company west midlands..
but I have used this company in Essex who are very good..

http://www.bonair.co.uk/

sorry but it's probably too far to travel..


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*air con*

Greetings,

We have a few firms in the Hull area that carry out this kind of work but this is too far fro you, but there seems to be a few firms nationwide who specialise in air conditioning, maybe you could do a google search to help.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I had a dent master type man at my home the other day and he did it on cars but with an RV (surely it's just a huge car engine? :?: ) try a local search first :wink:


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi ...i have been given two local numbers for cab con but im informed with mine being 1992 it will have to be converted as the gas in mine is now illegal a c12 or something like that,unless it has been done before.job for next week
dave


----------

